# Tenkara steelhead



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Anybody crazy enough to have tried it? I think I have a new goal set.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

No.

Just.

No.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahahah I have rumor about people doing it, apparently with big fish you are supposed to let the rod go and grab it (if you can) when the fish get tired.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> Hahahah I have rumor about people doing it, apparently with big fish you are supposed to let the rod go and grab it (if you can) when the fish get tired.


Ya its a great fight, drop the stick and wait till they tire out. You'll know she's ready when you see the white belly. Best results when the fish are shallow and the waters above 60°


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

OnTheFly said:


> with big fish you are supposed to let the rod go and grab it (if you can) when the fish get tired.





fly_ohio said:


> Ya its a great fight, drop the stick and wait till they tire out.


Amber Heard did that in "The River Why". Did it all nekkid too! Good movie if you never saw it too.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've taken a knife to a gunfight before with my little 1wt...I think this might be like taking a kitten to a gunfight.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

TheCream said:


> I've taken a knife to a gunfight before with my little 1wt...I think this might be like taking a kitten to a gunfight.


Exaclty.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

TheCream said:


> .I think this might be like taking a kitten to a gunfight.


I've been known to do crazy, stupid things before. And, I like kittens


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I'll be sure to post pictures of the results, be it a guy with a big s*** eatin' grin, holding a nice fish, or a battered beaten man, and a battered broken Rhodo, lol!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

chuckNduck said:


> I've been known to do crazy, stupid things before. And, I like kittens


I'm not saying it can't be done. It depends on the kitten. 

I've not got a lot of steelhead experience, but I have caught a few. Some fought like wet socks, honestly. Some fought like the sock still attached to an NFL wide receiver (but not a Browns WR, a good one) streaking downfield. I think if you hook a hot fish you'll have a hard time chasing after it fast enough. Hook a sluggish fish, you can probably land it just fine.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree, sometimes you get the wet sock, sometimes you get the freight train. I'm hoping for the best, but willing to accept the beating, if not just for the thrill. Sheesh, I sound like a drug addict, lol!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll keep my eyes out for steelie towing a nice Tenkara rod, LOL!


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> I'll keep my eyes out for steelie towing a nice Tenkara rod, LOL!


If I'm still attached, help a brotha out, lol!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL!

If you watch the above video, I think it will only work if you are a hot naked blond girl . .. . .



Gawd, we need some rain.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Gotta ask yourself.....WHY ASK Why! 

It's not really fishing!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

chuckNduck said:


> If I'm still attached, help a brotha out, lol!


If I ever find one I will promptly snap it in to many itsy bitty pieces and drop it off at the local Goodwill! )


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

It would go like this, although you would be a lot colder and your rod would end up in Lake Erie...


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's a video of some guys fishing for big lake michigan carp on a tenkara...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ahhh, thanks to this vid, I now understand Tankara -- (LOL)


----------

